# My fish learned a new thing



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

my bolivian ram has learned a new thing 

i dont know why its doing it but its sooo funny 

its picking up air bubbles from the bubble wand at the back and bringing that airbubble all the way to the front where it has always laid eggs and then releasing it 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oIYXlFlkqlk?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oIYXlFlkqlk?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

sorry couldnt get a better video but you can see it doing it here lolz 

and its doing it full time same circles again and again


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

any ideas why he is doing this ?


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

I have NO idea but thats pretty funny, It might just be confused or practicing lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

its still doing it LOLZ


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe he is trying to give the eggs some air?Do you have eggs over there anymore or did they eat them all again?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

its been like 3 times till now 

it lays the eggs then chases away the male and eats the eggs 

no there are no eggs but its cleaning that area to lay eggs again


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol, don't know why shes doing it but very cute


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe she think if she brings the eggs a ball to play with they will hatch.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, Google is NOt helpful on this subject. I get a kick when i see that video, Everytime never fails lol. Silly fish. Maybe an extra curricular activity, Lol. Id say shes a good breeder. What do you think*r2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

tinman said:


> any ideas why he is doing this ?


some fish like bettas are actually bubble nest builders but those are on the surface.

but I don't know and it could be just a cleaning procedure.

interesting article::

Breeding Mikrogeophagus altispinosa pt1


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I have no idea about the breeding part though 
It laid eggs like 3 times in the last month and a half but won't let the male near the eggs , gaurded them fr 3 or 4 days and eat Em all lol

May be they are not a pair after all


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

She probably eats the eggs because she knows they are no good, now she just needs to learn that she needs to let the male at them for them to hatch babies and you'll be golden. As for the air bubbles it must be some sort of nesting/breeding behaviour but I've never seen anything like it. It sooo cute to watch though.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

must be nice to be a fish... nothing better to do all day than to blow bubbles 


cool video


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's hilarious. Makes me think of the shrimp/crab on "Finding Nemo".


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

first off sorry for reviving an old thred but i thought its apt to do so 

looks like all rams (or cichlids in general) like playing with air bubbles lol 


my new German Blue is doing exactly the same thing. picking up air bubbles and releasing it some where else


----------

